# Restoring our old Timberline stove.



## JCR-Nordland (Jul 6, 2018)

I want to restore a Timberline stove that we purchased new in 1984. It probably needs a new baffle board. I have already removed it and it looks quite warped. The board measures 21” x 10” x 1/4”. Where could I purchase a new baffle? Thank you for any advice.


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes, it's time to replace the baffle. One will have to be made. A metal fabricating shop can do this for you.


----------



## JCR-Nordland (Jul 6, 2018)

JCR-Nordland said:


> I want to restore a Timberline stove that we purchased new in 1984. It probably needs a new baffle board. I have already removed it and it looks quite warped. The board measures 21” x 10” x 1/4”. Where could I purchase a new baffle? Thank you for any advice.


Update: I read in a post about having a metal fabricator make a baffle plate. So I was able to locate one nearby and should have my new baffle in a few days. Now does anyone have some advise about prepping and painting the exterior? I bought a can of Rustoleum high heat paint. Will that work?


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2018)

It will work. Go over the stove with steel wool, vacuum all the dust, then wipe down with alcohol. Paint in a well ventilated area. It will take 2 cans at least.


----------



## JCR-Nordland (Jul 6, 2018)

begreen said:


> It will work. Go over the stove with steel wool, vacuum all the dust, then wipe down with alcohol. Paint in a well ventilated area. It will take 2 cans at least.


Thanks for the helpful advice! Fortunately, there are only a few small spots of surface rust. I treated them with vinegar (that’s the only acid on hand) and the rust came right off. I’m looking forward to seeing my stove looking new again. I’ll post a photo when it’s done.


----------



## JCR-Nordland (Oct 8, 2018)

begreen said:


> It will work. Go over the stove with steel wool, vacuum all the dust, then wipe down with alcohol. Paint in a well ventilated area. It will take 2 cans at least.


Hi begreen. I have finally got around to painting our old Timberline with the first coat of spray paint. After two days I touched the surface and a very fine residue of black was left on my hand. So do I wipe down the stove with a soft cloth to remove this residue before spraying on the second coat? I’m using Rustoleum high heat paint in matte black.


----------



## begreen (Oct 9, 2018)

Normally the second coat goes down within an hour after the first coat. I can't advise on Rustoleum except to follow the manufacturer's instructions on second coat.


----------



## JCR-Nordland (Oct 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> Normally the second coat goes down within an hour after the first coat. I can't advise on Rustoleum except to follow the manufacturer's instructions on second coat.


Thanks begreen. I read the Rustoleum label and it said the second coat could be sprayed on within the hour or after 48 hours. So I have sprayed on the second coat. It really looks like a new stove. I want to replace the single wall stove pipe and then it will be ready for the first fire. Will be take long for the fumes from the paint to dissipate with the first fire?


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2018)

The stove surface will smoke a bit for first few hot fires. It should get better with each time the stove top gets above 500F.


----------



## JCR-Nordland (Oct 18, 2018)

begreen said:


> It will work. Go over the stove with steel wool, vacuum all the dust, then wipe down with alcohol. Paint in a well ventilated area. It will take 2 cans at least.


Thanks so much for all your advice. I am really looking forward to the feel of wood nest again.


----------



## JCR-Nordland (Apr 19, 2019)

Again I want to thank begreen for his great advice in restoring our 35 year old Timberline stove. I had thought it was a complete lost and was looking into replacing it. But the new stoves are so expensive. With the help I received here I figured out how to replace the baffle. I also replaced all the firebrick. Then I spent some time cleaning the stove’s surface and preparing for repainting it. Well, we finally got around to lighting the first fire to cure the paint. It hardly smoked at al and didn’t smell too bad.

Now our old Timberline looks like new and we have enjoyed its warmth on several occasions!
Thanks again for all your help and encouragement!


----------



## begreen (Apr 20, 2019)

Looks like new and will probably go another 20yrs before needing a new baffle.


----------

